# 4230 ac compressor



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m updating my ac compressor this spring. I’ve been looking at sanden kit and the new S6 aluminum compressor. I like the s6 aluminum compressor cuz it’s a direct fit to the old a6. Has anyone used these on there 30 or 40 series and if so how do y’all like them? And do you still use the thermal fuse with s6 compressor? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If S6 kit has a high pressure switch I would not install the thermal fuse. My experience is the Sanden compressor provides much better reliability than the Delco style compressors.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've converted everything I have (and numerous customers tractors) over to Sanden compressors. Much more reliable and much easier to source when needed.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Same here, sanden is much better. Although I learned quickly there is a huge difference in the cheaper kit which contains a "sanden style " compressor and the genuine John Deere kit. As Jim said no thermal fuse but you do have to install the high pressure switch in top of cab, real easy while I am wiring it up I take time and run a completely new circuit with modern relays.


----------

